# spay site..



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Hiya! 
So its been awhile since I've had a kitty recover from a spay and Leelu energy/eating wise is back to normal after hers a week ago. BUT... her incision site has a large lump it looks like half a ball type thing. 
As I said everything's normal pooping/peeing/activity/eating and I did keep her from jumping as much as I could the first couple days after. She was pretty good about enforcing rest on herself anyway.
I seem to remember one of my previous kitties having the same thing and it going away after a month...but then a tiny hernia appeared and stayed. 
Could this be the same thing? I worked in a vet hospital at the time and the vets weren't worried about it so I didn't, but this time if I want to bring her in I have to bring her an 1hr away to my breeder's vet with 2 crazy babies in tow so I would like to avoid that if possible lol
any thoughts????


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

My kitty was spayed one month ago this weekend, and I have noticed the same thing on her tummy. The lower end of her incision site has a lump under it. It seems to have gone away somewhat, but I am curious as to what it's all about, too. My vet took maternity leave a week or so after Maggie's spaying so I don't really want to call and bother her since it doesn't seem to be an issue for my cat. I've had male cats previously so this is new to me.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Same thing here. I've noticed it with others as well. Layla was spayed a few weeks ago and it seems to be going away. I think it's nothing to worry about, but if you're concerned perhaps you can just call and talk to the Vet.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Could it be scar tissue? All along my c-section scar there is a hard lump underneath. Though on my cat, it's only on one end of the incision site.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

That's what I was thinking scar tissue...right now though it's huge so that plus still swollen from the actual surgery I'm guessing.
I'll keep an eye on her, here whenever you call the vet for anything they just tell you to bring the animal in (cannot legally give advice over the phone/without seeing the animal) so as long as she's her normal self I won't worry yet.
Thanks yall!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its hard to say without seeing it, but it could also be a local reaction to the internal sutures causing swelling. If that is the case, it should go away with time. If you press on it, is it painful? Is is reduce-able (can you push it back into the abdomen?) Is she otherwise normal?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for that info! I had no clue what it was, really. Maggie's has gone down significantly, thank goodness.


----------

